
Can the FCC really block California's net neutrality law? - sunnydayz
https://www.wired.com/story/can-fcc-really-block-californias-net-neutrality-law/amp
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18168925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18168925)

